# How can I slow down my PSU fan?



## ANNR

I just got this PSU http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16817171016

The PSU is very very very very loud, It is louder than the stock fan for the Pentium D 805.  

Is there anyway i can slow down the fan?  I can't stand it anymore, and I just finished buiding my computer.  (Everything is fixed now that I reset up the Raid 0 and reinstalled windows.)

Thanks aloot


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

you cant really because the fan is directly powered by the PSU with out using any connectors. you can attach it to a fan/voltage cotroller to lower the RPM. very few PSUs have an extra knob to control the fan speed.


----------



## ANNR

WhiteFireDragon said:


> you cant really because the fan is directly powered by the PSU with out using any connectors. you can attach it to a fan/voltage cotroller to lower the RPM. very few PSUs have an extra knob to control the fan speed.



Where can I get one of these Fan/Voltage cotroller?  My pc Internal temp runs at 30C at max so I don't think I need the PSU fan to run at the max speed.

thank you


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

sorry! that was typo. i mean you *CAN'T* connect it to a fan controller because the PSU fan does not have power wires that run off of it to connect to a controller


----------



## ThatGuy16

You would have to viod a warranty, open it up.. or as Cooler Master says "AS SEALED STICK WAS REMOVED,LOST OR DAMAGED,IT SHALL BE OUT OF WARRANTY VALIDITY!"

LOLOLOLOL 

But yeah, you would have to do some modding


----------



## WhiteFireDragon

OR do it the ghetto way and just stick a pencil between the fan blades so the fan does not run at all lol


----------



## The_Other_One

It is possible to modify your PSU fan...  It's a standard 12v fan on most all, and depending on the model and all, a standard size.  I have replaced fans.  You could replace the fan and connect it to a motherboard fan header to be controlled if your board supports it.  Lots of possibilities...  Just keep in mind this will void any warrenty you have on the PSU, and opening the PSU can be very dangerous.  Capacitors and all inside the PSU can retain their charge for days after being unplugged.


----------



## ceewi1

Also keep in mind that the PSU is designed to run with the level of airflow provided by the stock fan.  If you do plan to replace it, make sure that the new fan has similar or better CFM ratings.


----------

